# PICS ADDED, New TT TDI Daytona Grey Black Edition



## Daytona_Mark (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all,

Just picked up my brand new TDi today, been browsing the forum for a while and thought i should join - although sad to see Blinky's no longer a member, comments made me laff!  I will take some pics and post them this weekend!

First observation, beautiful looking car, cristened her Ava Grey (Greene)  just missing stronic, magnetic ride and the power of a TTS - used to hire from Avis Prestige, but alas i need to build up my no claims, not had insurance in over 10 years and the insurance premuims were coming in at £4500 for the petrol model! WTF... 

Considering a remap... theres a resonable surge but dam you need to change quick...

Cheers
Daytona_Mark


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Daytona_Mark (Jun 29, 2011)

Uploaded a couple of pics.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

very nice......love the colour 8) 8) 8)


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, stunning colour!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi


----------



## CSTT (Jun 19, 2011)

I just love this! The Daytona Grey and Titanium Alloys... couldn't be better!


----------



## jkm308 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, very nice 8)


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome, christ your Daytona looks absolutely stunning, I love it


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

Very Nice 8) Love a TT in that colour.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow Stunning Car!!!!! Congratulations


----------

